# My First Hdpe Frame



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

just did this.. spent 3o mins on it.. just drew a simple design on freehand.. used coping saw to cut rough frame out.. then dremel the rest.
still needs more dremel and sanding to finish.. but , ****, i love it.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

awesome material, You did it justice friend. Great job!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good. You'll have to get it banded up and test its durability.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You made yourself a nice slingshot there.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Looks good. You'll have to get it banded up and test its durability.


i slammed this into a cement curb block several times trying to break it and I could not. I am completely confident in its strength.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is Cool


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thank you. I got so much more to work with. its like having slingshot gold


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Good job on that slingshot. Tell us how it shoots.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

for sure. If i can ever get to bed then ill be able to finish it before i go to work, most likely. I need to get a rotary cutter to cut some bands but the Michaels craft store didnt have any in stock..


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

It's great (as far as I can tell from that webcam picture







), what does it feel like?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok so i woke up excited to work on the frame.. i spent about an hour on it only to realize suddenly that the grip sucks... i spend some time making thumb and finger grooves .. its helping a bit but its so slick.. im going to have to wrap it in paracord.


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

i have no experience with paracord, you could try and wrap it in theraband if the surface is slick.
i find latex makes for a nice grip, it's hard to wrap it in a way that looks nice though. also you can't glue it, maybe with flexible glue or vulcanizing gel from a bicylce repair set, but i will try to make a grip covered in theraband some time.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i just aw a post about the cheapo theraband stuff. i saw decent sized rolls of the cheapo stuff the other day.. said it was latex.. all resistances were the same price.. liquidation store called XS CARGO.
i think i will wrap it in that eventually,.


monoaminooxidase said:


> i have no experience with paracord, you could try and wrap it in theraband if the surface is slick.
> i find latex makes for a nice grip, it's hard to wrap it in a way that looks nice though. also you can't glue it, maybe with flexible glue or vulcanizing gel from a bicylce repair set, but i will try to make a grip covered in theraband some time.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice and unusual. Good job! Let us know how it shoots. Cheers, Bob


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

bj000 said:


> just did this.. spent 3o mins on it.. just drew a simple design on freehand.. used coping saw to cut rough frame out.. then dremel the rest.
> still needs more dremel and sanding to finish.. but , ****, i love it.


this is that it looks like now..
the "spinal shot"


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

well done mate.one of a kind!!! looks weird but in a good way


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

that looks the business ,cant wait to see it banded


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic job!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"The Ghost"


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

You could also improve the grip by stippling the handle. Use the tip of a soldering iron and just dimple the whole area. It would let you get a good grip while staying large enough to fill your hand. The 'spine' looks cool, but would probably be uncomfortable to shoot for any length of time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> You could also improve the grip by stippling the handle. Use the tip of a soldering iron and just dimple the whole area. It would let you get a good grip while staying large enough to fill your hand. The 'spine' looks cool, but would probably be uncomfortable to shoot for any length of time. Keep up the good work.


its incredibly comfortable.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good. I have no problem with being wrong.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lol. i almost want to say it hybridizes the hammer grip with holding the forks grip.. i didnt mean for it to happen that way.. but the more i took away from it, the tighter the grip got.. once it is smoothed out it will be unreal.
the other hdpe that i polished yesterday turned out really good.. almost looks like it was pressed out of a mold.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll have to watch for some around here to try.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

bj000 is the bone collector,good work mate


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

my girlfriend is right into the " a song of ice and fire" books by George RR Martin.. They're also making a HBO show.. second season is being filmed now... 
anyways, she loves this bone one and wants me to make her a special "dragon's bone" slinshot.. Some people have dragonbone handles on their swords in the books so she must have one too.


----------



## Scouter (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it rigid enough? I like it!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

if you hold it full hammergrip style it flexes a little bit.. but held the way it is designed it wont bend.. ive decided to give it to her because her heart is set on it.. she wont be able to bend it with blue theraband that i plan to lace it up with.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

that looks awesome, and kinda graphic, like you pulled the spine out of something and made a slingshot from it. [email protected]$$ man!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> that looks awesome, and kinda graphic, like you pulled the spine out of something and made a slingshot from it. [email protected]$$ man!


thanks man. its made from a baby dragons'bone.
my girlfriend wants to call it " Rhaegal" after one of the newly born dragons in A song of ice and fire series.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.innerduct.com/products/hdpe_glue.php glue so i can fix it up with other materials


----------

